# חחל



## la2mlp

Hi, 
I'd like to know the meaning of the word  " חחל ". I could not find it in my dictionnary.
Thanks for answers.


----------



## scriptum

There is no such word. Could you provide some context?


----------



## la2mlp

Hello, Thanks for your answer.

My father has got an old lapel pin with these three letters on it. He does not know where it comes from. If it is not a word, maybe it is an acronym?


----------



## scriptum

could it be קק"ל?


----------



## la2mlp

No, I'm sure of the letters. It is  חחל .
When I google these letters, I find 970 results, but unfortunately I cannot (yet) read hebrew and I don't know if there is some useful information.


----------



## tFighterPilot

I searched in Google and found mostly typos and gibberish. It's not a word.


----------



## la2mlp

Thanks for your help.
It must then be some acronym, perhaps an association that does not exist anymore.


----------



## Vodka

חחל 
it's language from Tunax, in hebrew it's called תנ''ך, it's little different language but it's almost the same thing.
חחל = mean like זילזול = disrespect.

i have checked out, most of  translators, and there is no way to translate hebrew tunax language. if u wanna know it then you gotta learn it in israel.


----------



## la2mlp

Thanks Vodka, 
That is very interesting. If I understand you well, חחל  means "disrespect".
Now I have to figure out why this word is written on a lapel pin. Maybe it was used at school, or at the butcher's... any other idea ?


----------



## cfu507

Hi la2mlp, I have never heard this word or seen it. Can you tell us where you read or saw it?


----------



## la2mlp

Hi cfu507, 
My father has got a beautiful old lapel pin with these three letters on it.
He lives in Alsace (NE.of France). In that region, there where important jewish communities before the shoah. If it's not hebrew, it could also be yiddish, or it is an acronym of some local association.


----------



## Vodka

la2mlp said:


> Hi cfu507,
> My father has got a beautiful old lapel pin with these three letters on it.
> He lives in Alsace (NE.of France). In that region, there where important jewish communities before the shoah. If it's not hebrew, it could also be yiddish, or it is an acronym of some local association.



it would be ראשי תיבות 

of חחל


----------



## bat777

Vodka said:


> חחל
> it's language from Tunax, in hebrew it's called תנ''ך, it's little different language but it's almost the same thing.
> חחל = mean like זילזול = disrespect.
> 
> i have checked out, most of translators, and there is no way to translate hebrew tunax language. if u wanna know it then you gotta learn it in israel.


 
I checked in the concordance and as far as I could find, this word does not appear in the Bible.
This word is definitely not a Hebrew word.
I agree with the assumption that it must be an acronym of some kind.


----------

